# LSD Opinions



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I was wondering what i should do... would it be better to save for a Kaaz LSD or just buy a silvia VLSD? Opinions appreciated


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn I guess someone has money to crap out for LSD. I would have just taken one off a new 240 and threw it on mine.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well, anybody would love a KAAZ lsd but a vsld off a 240 will do fine until u make pretty higher power..like around 500hp?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

sweet... thnx guyz


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

one is mad expensive and the other cheaper alternative. i don't think you need 500hp to utilize a kaaz lsd.

from my research/in my opinion the kaaz would be better for drifting becaue of its reaction time and it would be bought new and the vlsd would be better for daily driving since its semi-liquid making it slower.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

Can someone explain to me how LSD works? what makes others better?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

happy reading

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/differential.htm


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

actually.. you can get an VLSD from an 300ZX... will fit with some modification.. and it's cheap.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they maybe easier to find than s14 diff's. j30 diffs can also fit on the 240 with some modifications


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

azRPS13... 

I assume that you plan to do some drifting with this vehicle? Right? I suggest you start without an LSD... and work your way up... also applies to possible engine swaps and mods. 

Just my two cents... 

Cheers,
KaOz.

P.S. Kaaz LSD is much better... a good 1.5 is all you need... !


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I have been practicing W/O a LSD and I've been told "its not REAL drifting unless u have both tires spinning" .... Its been a challenge but its fun... the CA is gonna be in hopefully by the end of next month but i feel i cant utilize all its power with a One-leg-wonder... this is why i want a LSD in with my CA. So thats why I was wondering which LSD would be better. Of course the KAAZ is better... but I wanted to know for a "beginner" what would be best, should i buy a VLSD and later upgrade (more $$$) or just save for a KAAZ.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

LSD is a must for any higher powered car.
Be wary of old VLSD's that are worn out. Mechanical is safer purchase wise.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Damn... $863 for a Kaaz Lsd. Thats some money right there. At least you won't have to replace that part again. 

BTW, nice 180 Joel!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Cheers - except it doesnt look like that anymore...
2 weeks till new bodykit !


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

thanx joel for the info
BTW whats the new kit your getting? Post a pix


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its a mix of c-west, wise sports and vertex.
goes in next week - i get to drive my mates supercharged corolla around in the meantime


----------

